# General > PC & Console Gaming >  Call of Duty: Black Ops 2, The Anonymous Collective and the Occupy Movement

## RecQuery

If this is true and not a cheap marketing ploy then it strikes me as pretty bad, not that I in anyway play Call of Madden Football Warfare or whatever they're calling it now.

Call of Duty is using Anonymous and "the leader of the 99%" as their primary villain in their newest game. I'm not sure we should be okay with this - http://www.gameranx.com/updates/id/7...he-leader-of-t

----------


## RecQuery

I did think what if the game is actually about how the 99% wants their freedom, and how they are suppressed by a small elite (depicted by the elite "black ops" team) with expensive high-tech weaponry, and propaganda. During the game, the main character realises he is killing people who just want their freedom. And the whole game is about the moral choices the main character makes, and in the end he decides to side with the "rebels".

Then I realised that's the least likely outcome of a CoD game's plot.

----------


## Connor.

I really wouldn't be surprised if that's the course that they took.

If they did though, it would be public suicide. I'm surprised though, I normally keep up to date on the latest game news but I've missed this.

No doubt they already have Black Ops 3 in the works which will be released a few months after so don't worry.....  ::

----------

